# 3d Bow Shoot Fund Raiser for Law Enforcment



## The Widow Maker (May 23, 2008)

The second annual Justice Bow Shoot is scheduled for July 11th at Whitetail Archery in Perrinton MI (989) 838-2261

The Shoot will consist of 30 3-d targets with some additional novelty shoots. There will be lots of food and prizes. All money goes to The Thin Blue Line of Michigan and Central Michigan Youth Archery Programs. The cost is $100 for a 4 man team. There will also be great deal on merchandise at the pro shop as well as product reps on site. Please come out and support the Law Enforcement of Michigan and Whitetail Archery as well as have a great time. All shooters are welcome. I ask shooters use a hunting set-up to keep the playing field level but will accommodate any class of shooter. Please PM me with your questions and please pre register so I know how much food to get, and how many prizes each person will walk away with.

Also if you have something you would like to donate feel free to drop me a line I can always use something more to give away.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I guess I need to find a few shooters for this shoot. 

Anyone in my area wanna go to this shoot. PM and we will get the team together.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Anyone wanna do this shoot with me?


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

bigcountrysg said:


> Anyone wanna do this shoot with me?


I would shoot it with you, but I'm not very good......

Mark


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

MIBIGHNTR said:


> I would shoot it with you, but I'm not very good......
> 
> Mark


 
I don't care if my team wins or not. I just want to go shoot and have fun.


----------



## The Widow Maker (May 23, 2008)

MIBIGHNTR said:


> I would shoot it with you, but I'm not very good......
> 
> Mark


 yea your no good at all only stealling shooter of the year from my grips LOL
You need to partner up with this guy get dave race and a fourth


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

The Widow Maker said:


> yea your no good at all only stealling shooter of the year from my grips LOL
> You need to partner up with this guy get dave race and a fourth


Hey Brent! You shooting this weekend at Whitetail??

I would love to come shoot this and support your charity, I am just not sure about doing it the same weekend as the State Shoot?? Not sure I can shoot that much and hold it all together??

Mark


----------

